# outdoor oven



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

built an outdoor oven last yr. a mix of clay/sand/straw with a bit of masonary cement.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I want to build one of these as well as a smoker. I have access to a lot of rock in my area. Could you post more info on how this is built and maybe pics of it being built if you have some?
Does the bottom in cinder-block contain the fire area?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Brick ovens*



LastOutlaw said:


> I want to build one of these as well as a smoker. I have access to a lot of rock in my area. Could you post more info on how this is built and maybe pics of it being built if you have some?
> Does the bottom in cinder-block contain the fire area?


----------



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

the blocks are filled with sand and dirt. then a reinforced slab is poured over top and then the fire bricks arec laid on the slab. they become the floor of the oven. 

a cribbing hemisphere was placed on the bricks and wet newspaper was draped over that.

now the real work began..

the clay/sand mixture was mixed on the ground using a tarp.. the mixing was done by foot power as when i tried to use a cement mixer, it didnt wanna work.

the inner layer had no straw because the fire would be touching it.

basically all i did was grab a handfull of the mixture and 'place' it and gently rest it against the cribbing/wetpaper frame. 

not pressing down on the frame but pressing down on each gob of goop. angeling inwards ans the shape progressed.

once the beehive was done, I covered with a 1 in layer of insulation and then made the outter cover using the straw in this batches.

I did use some masonary cement for strenght in each course.

the outter course was sorta finished by rubbing smooth. 

after it was dry..cpl days.. a small fire was built inside. mostly to burn away the cribbing and paper and to season the walls.

the walls were 8 in tthick not including the 1 in insulating layer.

I did make a chimney hole at the front above the door, but have never used it. I just have a cover over the hole.

small stix are all the wood that is used for building fires. bundles of twigs, basically.

the fire gets the interior VERY hot.. the ceiling turns white with the heat.

too hot to cook at this time but needed to store and distribute the heat.

I use a stovepipe therm to chek temps and when it gets down to 550 f I start with the pizzas,.

as the temps eventually drop, I switch to bread and buns.

after i have cooked all i want for the day, I slide in a dutch over with dry beans and water and it slowly cooks all nite.
in the morning is a nice batch of beans.

I have cooked a chicken with stuffing also.

I built the peaked roof to prevent rain/snow eroding the clay mixture.

works well.

I basically built the same way as in the vid but without the masonary skills that giueseppe obviously, has.

the posts that hold the peak actually go rite down the blocks to the ground.

hope this helps.


----------



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

heres a few of the making. the btm pic is the finished first layer and then an in of insulation and then another 4in layer of goop


----------



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

the blue water containers in the background collect rainwater as I have no running water. with so much work to get water, it seldom gets wasted. its winter now and, snow is melted for utility water in the cabin.

the clay came from a river bank near my home. went out in a boat with a buncha buckets and dug it outta the sidehill. slippery slogging work. lol.

there is a 1in layer of insulation under the firebrick/floor. so as not to have the floor leaching the heat away.


----------



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

sry for being so jumbled, I cant find anything on this comp, and this is one of the rare that uploading is working for me.

the cribbing and the paper and the mud beginning to be placed.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Big help... thanks!

Does the smoke from the fire below escape through the baking chamber then out the smokestack at the top or is there a separate chimney so it can bypass the oven area?


----------



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

the smoke goes out the door. 

the chimney was my idea from being inquisitive.

turns out its not needed.

the fire is lit with the door open.. later i scoop out the coals and close the door.

I have seen pix of ovens with chimney so that got me wondering.

there are those who leave the coals inside whole cooking also.

I have done this to place the coals near the cooking item. or turn the item so it cooks evenly.


----------

